# PVC Bow Stand



## IndySteelersFan (Jul 9, 2010)

I hate laying my bow down to go pull arrows. So I am looking at all the pics and found this on another forum and liked it so here it is. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

how is the bow being held up?


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

i also have another issue.... its not a PSE its a matthews... lol


----------



## IndySteelersFan (Jul 9, 2010)

Mapes3 said:


> *how is the bow being held up?*


Sorry my arrows in the quiver are hiding it. Here is a link to the post I saw it in.
I done had the router bit so I had $15 in paint and PVC and the paint was $5.
http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48735


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Driver51 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just bought all the materials to make one looks simple.


----------

